# Who lives in your randomly generated island?



## Minimasher (Apr 10, 2020)

Using the website https://villagerdb.com/, generate 10 villagers and tell us who they are and how you would feel if they were the villagers on your island. 
Try not to cheat by generating them until you get your favourite!
To get to the villager generator click the word Villagers in the top left corner and then click visit a random villager.
So who lives in your island?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 10, 2020

My randomly generated villagers are:
1. Diva
2. Barold
3. Wade
4. Boris
5. Zucker!!!
6. Velma
7. Willow
8. Tabby
9. Raddle
10. Boyd
I would be all right with these villagers as my islanders. I was really happy to see Zucker on my list as he is one of my dreamies, but I can't say the same about Boris and Boyd. I think the personalities are mixed up which is great, so all in all I wouldn't mind these villagers


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Apr 10, 2020)

Vladimir
Portia
Tank
Poppy
Sydney
Zell
Pigleg
Pate
Rudy
Maggie
Not bad! I even had Vladimir in ACGC, and Poppy in ACNL! But now I'm kind of disappointed Pigleg wasn't given a second chance. That is top tier character design and name choice.


----------



## trashpedia (Apr 10, 2020)

1. Epona 
2. Philly
3. Rhonda
4. Big Top
5. Tipper
6. Bob!
7. Tybalt
8. Greta
9. Sheldon
10. Hazel

Tipper is currently on my island. Besides her, Bob, and Hazel, idk who the other villagers are and I didn’t even know they existed lmao.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 10, 2020)

Uhhh, I guess by generate you mean 'visit' 10 random villagers, soooo: 

Pancetti
Bow (e+)
Canberra
Sydney
Paula
Sherb
Epona (WA)
Reneigh
Kid Cat
Marcy (e+, AC)
Aside from the darned Pig villager, I'm quite fond of these. Though, I've never had Bow or Marcy before so I can't have much of an opinion on these two.


----------



## goro (Apr 10, 2020)

Curlos
Frank
Avery
Amelia
Hazel
Kody
Bea
Tank
Filbert
Clay
Not _terrible_, three eagles is pretty neat since I don't find any of them ugly, but good lord... The duds are truly duds.


----------



## Taj (Apr 10, 2020)

-Zucker
-Goose
-Ankha
-Bettina
-Chrissy
-Tucker
-Julian
-Sprinkle
-Curlos
-Eloise

The hot take here is that I’m not a fan of Julian. And Chrissy is out of place without Francine


----------



## DaisyFan (Apr 10, 2020)

1. Anchovy
2. Bones
3. Eugene
4. Lopez
5. Agnes
6. Egbert
7. Cookie
8. Muffy
9. Bunnie
10. Miranda

I'm ok with that! I had Cookie in ACNL though.


----------



## Tasuot (Apr 10, 2020)

Kevin
Naomi
Medli (Don't think she can be integrated in the game, at least not rn)
Alternative: Tom

Hambo, Pironkon (I literally have never seen them before)
Alternative: Maple

Annalise
Daisy
Sally
Pigleg (Literally I can't with this random generator)
Alternative: Eloise

Cyd
Camofrog
Not a huge fan of the list, though if Medli was actually integrated in the game I would be ok with the roster. Other than that, get me the next ticket out of this island.


----------



## Jas (Apr 10, 2020)

1. rocket 
2. inkwell
3. kit (e+)
4. poncho
5. ozzie 
6. portia
7. alice
8. murphy
9. poncho again LOL so i tried again and got ankha
10. chelsea

i don't love this, but i guess it could be worse! i have ozzie on my island, and i really like poncho and chelsea/inkwell, i wish the special villagers were in new horizons! otherwise ,,, no


----------



## roundfrog (Apr 10, 2020)

1. cyd
2. marcie
3. rex
4. klaus
5. elise
6. lyman
7. snake
8. raddle (!)
9. tom
10. cheri

I like Marcie and Elise, Raddle is actually one of my dream villagers, and Cheri is cute but I don't particularly care one way or the other for the rest of em.


----------



## tobi! (Apr 10, 2020)

1. Boots
2. O'Hare
3. Eugene
4. Snake
5. Blaire
6. Alice
7. Keaton
8. Filbert
9. Wendy
10. Naomi

I love them all except for Eugene...

Pretty happy!!


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 10, 2020)

1. Lopez
2. Pierce
3. Alice
4. Tutu
5. Audie!
6. Sally (old Cally)
7. Clay
8. Flossie
9. Sherb!!!
10. I got the modern version of Cally so I tried again and got Gigi.

I'm not extremely happy with this list, BUT I got my all time favorite tied with O'Hare, Sherb! Audie is good too and so is Lopez

The rest are just ok


----------



## Minimasher (Apr 10, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Uhhh, I guess by generate you mean 'visit' 10 random villagers, soooo:
> 
> Pancetti
> Bow (e+)
> ...


No i meant generate, because the website generates villagers


----------



## brockbrock (Apr 10, 2020)

1. *Claudia* (SERIOUSLY!?!?!? I have seen her 15 [*FIFTEEN*] times on Nook Miles Islands).
2. *Hopper* (Yay, one of my favorite cranky villagers!)
3. *Julian* (I don't like his design because of his eyes, but he's still one of the better smugs because of the whole unicorn thing.)
4. *Colton* (Okay, getting worse. I don't like him at all.)
5. *Poko* (Really cute, I don't remember him from any past games.)
6. *Walker* (I've never had him before but he seems nice enough.)
7. *Butch* (I would love to have him in my town.)
8. *Bubbles* (ARE YOU KIDDING ME??? She and Claudia are the two villagers I have seen so disproportionately more than ANYONE else... Bubbles beats Claudia by 2 additional visits on Nook Islands for a total of *SEVENTEEN*!!!)
9. *Rosie* (She is always. In. My. Town. In. Every. Animal. Crossing.)
10. *Dobie* (One of my favorite cranky villagers!)

Seriously, Claudia and Bubbles are STALKERS!!!!


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 10, 2020)

1. Peggy (ugh no..)
2. Bluebear (I guess this is ok)
3. Samson (why do I always get mice)
4. Peanut (She's cute, I used to have her in WW)
5. Amelia (Not bad.)
6. Gayle (No thanks...)
7. Biff ( nooo.. please)
8. Bella (always get mice man.)
9. Cookie (better I guess..)
10. Jeremiah (Frogs and mice. lovely)

I'm so glad we don't rely on random generators to decide our islands. lol


----------



## Raz (Apr 10, 2020)

Joe 
Maelle
Bunnie
Hank
Tom
Freya
Graham
Robin
Peggy
Merry

I would probably be ok with these but other than Robin, Freya and Tom, I wouldn't think too much to move any of these out if there was a new villager on the campsite


----------



## Rave (Apr 10, 2020)

Nobuo
Huggy
Naomi
Zoe
Astrid
Molly
Chops
Zucker
Maggie
Elise

Chops and Elise are... not it. I'd trade Zucker, I kind of think all the octopi are creepy ;-; Koala and penguin villagers are cute. Astrid was one of my first villagers in NL! Think I'd let em all move except her.


----------



## dragonair (Apr 10, 2020)

Caroline (SHE'S ADORABLE WTF)
Jambette (= ^ =)
Celia (she's also super cute!!!)
Bubbles (*deletes my town*)
Barold (he looks like the kind of guy that makes his mom do his laundry and never showers)
Eloise (i've always found her to be super cute!!)
Clyde (why is he so yellow he hurts my eyes)
Diana (!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MY DREAM BB)
Bluebear (she's cute too! a lil creepy tho)
Bill (he's kinda cute too! he'd grow on me)
Only a few ones that I'd actually dislike!


----------



## carackobama (Apr 10, 2020)

1. Hamphrey
2. Spork
3. Bella
4. Vladimir
5. Yuka
6. Rollo
7. Hector
8. Julian
9. Stu
10. Keaton

definitely not great but also Julian is my best boy so that makes up for it <33


----------



## crazyfroggster8 (Apr 10, 2020)

1. Rooney
2. Daisy
3. Boyd
4. Cube
5. Tybalt
6. Doc
7. Rod
8. Rizzo
9. Sally
10. Jane

I'd probably do a hard reset and go again if I'm completely honest XD Daisy could stay though!


----------



## Flunkifera (Apr 10, 2020)

1. Chevre --(she's a cutie!)
2. Doc (not my fav but could be worse)
3. Cole (I always thought it's a she, but actually he's male xD Like him tho)
4. Frank (I LOVE him and he reminds me of the Rito villagers of BOTW)
5. Spike (he has a really cool design)
6. Walt (he lived on my brothers island and i would 100% get him)
7. Phoebe (she once lived in my town and she's so cool)
8. Lulu (literally never seen or heard of her lmao)
9. Chester (he's a panda so duhh)
10. Drake (not really my cup of tea)

I'm actually quite happy with this. Now I actually want Frank and Spike on my island^^


----------



## Lilette (Apr 10, 2020)

Otis
Deli
Rolf
Biskit 
Stella
Punchy
Gannon
Tasha
Aurora
Meow

Sad that my dearest Julian didn’t show up, but fairly satisfied since Punchy is there. It wouldn’t be Maysigh without my fav cat!


----------



## Minimasher (Apr 10, 2020)

Flunkifera said:


> 1. Chevre --(she's a cutie!)
> 2. Doc (not my fav but could be worse)
> 3. Cole (I always thought it's a she, but actually he's male xD Like him tho)
> 4. Frank (I LOVE him and he reminds me of the Rito villagers of BOTW)
> ...


Oh my gosh I think the exact thing about Celia and how she looks like a Rito villager! I'm glad someone else has noticed

	Post automatically merged: Apr 10, 2020

I'm quite annoyed because I did it again and got Marshal and Raymond . No joke! If only they really came to my island


----------



## Lazaros (Apr 10, 2020)

- Flo (she was on my campsite and i didn't invite her, but go on.)
- Tad (he looks cute)
- Petunia (the rhino one. and i've said this time and time again but she was ROBBED and i'd like her back, thx)
- Cyrano (get out)
- Apple (kinda creeps me out a bit, ngl.)
- Queenie (i've met her at least five times on my NMT island trips, please, no more)
- Robin (okay, you can stay ig)
- Eugene (sir, please leave)
- Sylvana (v/ good and lovely)
- Skye (you follow me everywhere i go, don't you? ily.)

All in all I'd say a mixed bag.


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 10, 2020)

Claudia
Flo
Cleo
Gayle
Rocket
Cole
Norma
Peaches
Peewee
Simon

I guess Gayle is okay but the rest.. nope.


----------



## Heartcore (Apr 10, 2020)

1.  Dom
2. Chevre
3. Audie
4. Sparro
5. Verdun
6. Flash
7. Cesar
8. Hazel
9. Miranda
10. Elise

Honestly not the worst.


----------



## Saga (Apr 10, 2020)

1. Hornsby
2. Derwin
3. Fuschia
4. Rory
5. Admiral (shudder)
6. Muffy
7. Marcel
8. Rizzo (is he wearing... underwear on his head?)
9. Snake
10. Henry

None of them are in my top 20, but some of them are OK. I like Muffy and don't mind Fuscia, Henry or Snake, I guess. Hornsby might be OK, too. If I got these on my island, I'd probably either reset or start scanning in amiibo to get rid of most of them. To be honest, I had no idea s lot of these of these villagers even existed until now, or I didn't know what they looked like.


----------



## Fryevia (Apr 10, 2020)

Hazel
Epona
Twiggy
Midge
Koharu
Poppy
Reneigh
Patricia
Mott
Stitches

I got Hazel 3 times, Jesus christ. 
Poppy & Reneigh are super cute! Not a big fan of Stitches but I understand why he's so popular.


----------



## Creusa (Apr 10, 2020)

Peaches - cute!
Chops - yeah, he has gotta go
Eloise - super cool design!
Diana - had her in NL, probably my all time favourite villager
Sylvia - I have her now in NH, I wasn't super into her at first but she's grown on me considerably 
Gayle - love her design if i didnt already have a normal villager i'm happy with i'd go with her
Punchy - cute
Rilla - eh 
Cyranno - eh, hes not terrible not great
Victoria - Her design is actually really cool, especially for a peppy villager

Pretty good overall, I'd be reasonably happy with this in game if only there was a bit more variety in their personalities!


----------



## Sarabelle (Apr 10, 2020)

1. Broffina - Snooty 
2. Drift - Jock 
3. Filbert - Lazy 
4. Beau - Lazy 
5. Graham - Smug 
6. Cally - Normal 
7. Toby - Smug 
8. Violet - Snooty 
9. Penelope - Peppy 
10. Gruff - Cranky 

I'm about 50/50 on this. Super happy with Filbert and Beau, they are dreamies. I like Broffina and drift. I'm okay with Cally, Toby, and Penelope. I dislike Graham, Violet, and Gruff.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Apr 10, 2020)

1. Pierce (I like)
2. Annalise (ult dreamie!!!)
3. Epona (with pierce I feel like it's already a LoZ town lol)
4. Flora (cute)
5. Cousteau (neutral)
6. Bertha (neutral)
7. Piper (cute)
8. Pironkon (uhhh who???)
9. Ricky (eh)
10. Shep (eh)

Honestly, not terrible. I'd make a few lineup changes but yeah it's ok.


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Apr 10, 2020)

1) Rooney
2) Fang
3) Snooty
4) Peck
5) Lulu
6) Quetzal
7) Agent S
8) Flash
9) Bruce
10) Amelia

Not too bad actually, got a couple of discontinued villagers which look pretty cool, not a fan of Kangaroo villagers.. but overall not bad. Love Amelia and Snooty.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 10, 2020)

1. tiara
2. fang
3. spike
4. rocket
5. maddie
6. boomer
7. jitters
8. billy
9. mitzi
10. aisle

not fang & mitzi being the only dreamies


----------



## Jaden (Apr 10, 2020)

That's fun! Here are mine:

1. Colton - never had him, he look's adorable!
2. Patty - also never seen in any of my playtime. Cow villagers are underrated, they're nice.
3. Chai - Like the design! Little hat is a cool idea.
4. Rory - He reminds me of a circus chef... looks wild! Lol
5. Aurora - would love to have her on my village for real! So cute and tiny!
6. Clara - Meh, I'd be on the fence with this one... never really clicked with a hippo villager.
7. Katt - Looks funny  Love the little snaggle-teeth
8. Julia -  A peacock... or is it called peahen since she's a girl? Never knew the game had them. Awesome!
9. Baabara - Looks like a chill villager. Sheep always have this calming aura about them ~u~
10. Poko -  A bear for the last one! Look's like an old game character, maybe he never made it into the newer ones?

All in all I love the diversity of the animal villagers, diod not get a double! This would be a fun town. Did not check, if I got all character traits, since I make sure to have each personality on the island/town to have a variety of dialogue.

Thanks for this fun game!

Edit: Did not know the forum would censor the peafowl! :x


----------



## sunshinesnekdeceit (Apr 10, 2020)

1. Paula (Uchi at least)
2. Cousteau
3. Aurora (Penguin at least)
4. Megumi (Peppy at least)
5. Huck
6. Marina (Dreamie)
7. Static
8. Tia
9. Lolly
10. Eloise

I would keep Marina, the others are okay at most, get rid of Huck Cousteau and Static, oh and Eloise, Lolly seems okay and I don't mind about Tia, the others have redeeming qualities, Penguin, Uchi or Peppy


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 10, 2020)

Do I hit "Visit Random Villager" 10x?


----------



## Chris (Apr 10, 2020)

Chai - what a cutie! I'm not actually familiar with her.
Broffina - I've always said I hated chickens, but Goose recently changed my mind. If I could get over the fact she's a snooty villager I could probably come to like her.
Toby - another I'm not familiar with. Can't decide if cute or creepy. I don't like how he has one fully visible eye and one partially concealed.
Annalise - I like her but I don't think I've ever had her!
Deli - no strong opinion.
Timbra - ugh. she would be the first to leave. 
Chief - cute, but I had him in my NL town and would rather not have him again. 
O'Hare - no strong opinion.
Ganon - not familiar with him. he's scary. would be sat next to Timbra on the get-the-hell-out-of-here train. 
Paolo - I also don't know this guy! His face is odd.


----------



## N a t (Apr 10, 2020)

Claude: okay
Maddie: cute
Hippeux: really not happy about this one lol
Chadder: not great
Gen: maybe after a glam up in a new game lol
Apollo: okay
Fruity: kinda cute I guess, needs a glam up
Kat: okay
Otis: meh
Biskit: meh

I would probably hate this town honestly.


----------



## magicaldonkey2 (Apr 10, 2020)

1. Paula
2. Flo
3. Wendy
4. Tammy
5. Velma
6. Margie
7. Bluebear
8. Axel
9. Stinky
10. Pate

i have not met any og villagers, maybe aside from pate. she seems cool.


----------



## skylucario (Apr 13, 2020)

1. Kiki (love her)
2. Caroline (had her in NL; she’s great)
3. Sly (whoaaa he was my starting jock)
4. Soleil (meh)
5. Tucker (cool design)
6. Clyde (no opinion)
7. Chester (dislike)
8. Rory (no opinion)
9. Admiral (kinda like him)
10. O’Hare (kinda like him)


----------



## Mint (Apr 13, 2020)

1. Friga (She seems cool)
2. Sterling (I like his armor)
3. Coach (eh... not much of a fan)
4. Poncho (NO! NO. He stalked me in ACNL. Every town I made, he would show up. Absolutely no.)
5. Kabuki (I have him in ACNH. I love him <3)
6. Purrl (She's cool )
7. Pinky (Cutie)
8. Puck (One of my buddies from ACNL  )
9. Piper (She's ok...)
10. Bangle (Another of my ACNL buddies )


----------



## Soigne (Apr 13, 2020)

neat idea!

1. Valise
2. Claude
3. Boots
4. Poppy
5. Peanut
6. Moe
7. Quetzal
8. Shinabiru
9. Blanche
10. Wendy

a couple of these guys don't seem to have made it out of e+ or the gamecube game  but i think i'd be alright having any of them in town!


----------



## Minimasher (Apr 13, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> Do I hit "Visit Random Villager" 10x?


yup


----------



## Larimar (Apr 13, 2020)

1. Pecan (cute!!)
2. Bessie (... another blue villager with the same 2 blue colors?? How many are there??)
3. Megumi (also cute!)
4. Big Top (I forgot they existed, but I love them!)
5. Étoile (oh a fancy one!)
6. Rolf (a classic favorite of mine)
7. Spork (never had him but always wanted to! I love his design)
8. Apple (Basic but fun!)
9. Kid Cat (two heroes in one town!)
10. Deli (also basic but fun!)

Turned out much better than expected :O I would love to have a town with them tbh


----------



## theravenboys (Apr 13, 2020)

1. Billy
2. Cole
3. Petunia (poor bb, I don't think she's shown up since e+)
4. Olive (she's so cute)
5. Paula
6. Naomi (noooo...no offense to Naomi fans but she's kind of demonic-looking lol)
7. Lionel
8. Klaus
9. Raymond (omg)
10. Sheldon

I've only had one of these villagers before (Klaus in New Leaf) so tbh I would totally be open to having these because I actually love meeting new villagers I haven't had before! Also I actually got Naomi twice so I had to re-roll for another villager...I think she's cursed...


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 13, 2020)

1. Stella
2. Antonio
3. Eugine
4. Dom
5. Walt
6. Eunice
7. Rilla
8. Kidd
9. Tucker
10. Bea

Eugine and Eunice are actually in my NH town lmao that's kinda funny.

I like everyone here except Tucker and Rilla tbh. Especially Dom. <3


----------



## elphieluvr (Apr 13, 2020)

1. Lulu
2. Ankha
3. Mac
4. Betty
5. Nobuo 
6. Benjamin
7. Yuka
8. Dora
9. Zell
10. Piper

Got several of these old e-reader only villagers lol, sounds like a nostalgic island at the very least.


----------



## 0orchid (Apr 13, 2020)

1. Hornsby
2. Flip
3. Bubbles
4. Coco
5. Charlise
6. Canberra
7. Jacques
8. Al
9. Tybalt
10. Biksit

Hmm.. interesting... 

I also rerolled when I got Emerald, Cupcake, Hector, & Nobuo (rip)


----------



## raeyoung (Apr 13, 2020)

1. Shep
2. Caroline
3. Pinky
4. Papi
5. Annalise
6. Chief
7. Sprocket
8. Wendy
9. Tasha
10. Al

Tasha looks like she knows where I sleep, but I like em -u-


----------



## g u a v a (Apr 13, 2020)

1. butch, an icon
2. ava, probably going first
3. poko, retro e+ legend
4. kidd, 
5. elvis, no comment 
6. frita, definitely a keeper we stan a french fry queen 
7. PEKOE!!!!!! period!!!!!!!
8. bliss, total sweetie
9. muffy, goth queen
10. victoria, off to the races!

thought this would turn out way worse but i’m not resetting


----------



## nammie (Apr 13, 2020)

1. Ketchup (!!! I invited her with amiibo in acnh, what a coincidence haha)
2. Valise
3. Shari
4. Benedict
5. Tipper 
6. Wendy
7. Boyd
8. Hazel (original squirrel, not uchi squirrel)
9. Puck
10. Lucy

Valise and Hazel arent in ACNH so i did 2 more:

11. Savannah
12. Drift

Honestly would prob try to move everyone except ketchup out asap lol


----------



## Arithmophobia17 (Apr 13, 2020)

my random villagers are:
1. keaton
2. cranston
3. sprinkle
4. spike
5. elmer
6. agnes (technically i got poko but since he isn't in new horizons i rerolled lol)
7. flurry
8. purrl (once again, i got bessie who isn't in new horizons so i rerolled)
9. poppy 
10. miranda

not too bad! many would likely move to new horizons (  ) in favor of villagers i liked better, but i would probably at least hold on to poppy, keaton, and possibly cranston for a while. poppy is an almost-dreamie for me (i forced myself to narrow it down to 10 lol), so i would be very happy to have her.  i came sooo close to actually having keaton on my island since he's up there for me, but i didn't take him since i wanted other villagers more. cranston looks nice, no doubt i'd take to him. not a bad batch! funny how the first two both had "ton" in their name since my starting villagers were sprocket and rocket haha


----------



## SheepMareep (Apr 14, 2020)

Cece, megan, tybalt, lionel, Amelia, sherb, belle, Baabara, Tucker, pompom

Surprised I got 2 of the new ones considering how many villagers there are o:
I wouldn't mind this too much i like megan, sherb, baarbara, and Amelia. The others arent bad either c:


----------



## Hedgehugs (Apr 14, 2020)

claude - (not bad looking but not too stoked)
queenie - (not  a fan oof)
celia - (cutie eagle. def. wouldnt mind her)
olaf - (one of my friend's dreamy. lol would love them just to have matching villagers)
kody - (meh, more meh because he's a jock)
kitt - (meh x2. never had much interest in kangaroo's)
pecan - (im actually trying to get pecan right now. very fitting  )
tangy - (probably would sell than keep. he's many people's dreamie lol)
bea - (meh x3. not bad but would prefer almost any other normal dog)
mac - (okay looking for a jock dog. sure ig)


----------



## Miss Misty (Apr 14, 2020)

1. Tom
2. Ankha
3. Octavian
4. Aurora
5. Amelia
6. Klaus
7. Rowan
8. Annalise
9. Tipper
10. Rooney

I'd be a little upset with all the duplicate personalities.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 14, 2020)

Uhh, okay:

1: Sherb (He's alright.)
2: Keaton (Not too bad)
3: Tad (One of the okay Jocks)
4: Pango (Wouldn't want)
5: Deli (He's ok)
6: Bonbon (I love her, but I'll take Chrissy as my Peppy Rabbit thank you)
7: Tia (When I first saw her, I thought she was a space Elephant. Until I realized she was a teapot, I started to like her a little, but not too much.
8: Boomer (I actually had him as a dream villager in City Folk until he got replaced by someone else. But he's decent now.
9: Limberg (He looks like a homeless man, lives like a homeless man, and he should be homeless when I move him out)
10: Leigh (She's not bad at all.)

Overall, not the villagers I want, but the villagers i'll be content with.


----------



## Faux (Apr 14, 2020)

O1. Apple [ no. ]
O2. Paolo [ nty,, ]
O3. Mira [ lawd I do not like her either help. ]
O4. Annalise [ kinda creeps me out. ): ]
O5. Frank [ he's ok ,, not the best eagle but I can live with it. ]
O6. Molly [ eh. ]
O7. Jacques [ aside from being one of my fav names, meh. ]
O8. Bruce [ he's p cool ]
O9. Beardo [ N O P E. LOL. ]
1O. Ellie [ e h. ]

Looks like I would just reset, LOL.


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 14, 2020)

1) Mira
2) Spork
3) Boots
4) Rod
5) Yuka
6) Egbert
7) O'Hare
8) Gaston
9) Sparro
10) Megumi (from AC e+)


----------



## insomniak (Apr 14, 2020)

1. Flo
2. Sunny
3. Big Top
4. Penny
5. Miranda
6. Fang
7. Reneigh
8. Maggie
9. Roscoe
10. Drake

I'm good with all these! Two of them look to be from the GC era, so that's neat. I'd like to see Sunny added back, she's pretty cute.


----------



## a sprout (Apr 14, 2020)

1. *Cube *- Never had him before. He does look neat!
2. *Paula* - My brother has her. She seems pretty nice.
3. *Apple* - _oh no. no thank you..._
4. *Ken* - eh. Ken's okay, I guess.
5. *Marina *- she's already on my island! <3
6. *Biskit *- pretty cute!
7. *Tom *- I always got Punchy and Tom confused when I was a kid. I like Punchy, so Tom's pretty okay.
8.* Punchy* - Speak of the devil
9.* Tiffany* -Not really a fan, but pretty sure i could warm up to her!
10. *Agnes* - also not a fan, but the eyeliner works for her  

I think Apple's really the only one I'm pretty iffy about. Nice lineup overall.


----------



## Aliya (Apr 14, 2020)

1. Yuka
2. Nan
3. Hans
4. Agent S
5. Mira
6. Curt
7. Rooney
8. Timbra
9. Olaf
10. Drift

Coincidentally I got Yuka again for #6 haha, but Nan is the only one I'd be okay with long-term so I would reset.


----------



## Maiana (Apr 14, 2020)

1. Walker
2. Drake
3. Goldie
4. Carmen
5. Jacob
6. Flip
7. Octavian
8. Pierce
9. Iggly
10. Louie

It was great up until ten LMAOOO but i'll take it~


----------



## Verecund (Apr 14, 2020)

1. Molly - She's okay.
2. Miranda - Another duck; I like her.
3. Gaston - I don't like any of the villagers with facial hair.
4. Benjamin - The hideous dog who shares my name. Despise with a fiery passion.
5. Lily - Had her in my last WW town, she's nice!
6. Wolfgang - Not a fan, but could be a lot worse.
7. Ursala - She seems cool.
8. Derwin - Definitely not a fan.
9. Nana - Wouldn't want her, either.
10. Bessie - She's okay. (If we're looking for NH-only villagers, I tried again and it gave me Champagne (who seems alright) and then Bree, who I'd be happy to get.)

Overall, I don't think I've had a villager lineup in any town ever that was as terrible as this (four of them are among my least favourites), but at least I like half of them. I'm not really enthusiastic about any of them, though, except maybe Bree if she counts.


----------



## PaperCat (Apr 14, 2020)

01. Cookie
02. Mint
03. Bruce
04. Poncho
05. Goldie
06. Kidd
07. Avery
08. Twiggy
09. Benjamin
10. Renée

I can live with this. Goldie is one of my all time favorites. Renée is on my island now. And I have no issues with any of the others. Kidd and Bruce are great. I would keep this selection.


----------



## Lethalia (Apr 14, 2020)

1. Sylvana
2. Ava
3. Admiral
4. Louie
5. Claudia
6. Sally
7. Pecan
8. Roald
9. Hans
10. Leigh

So having 3 squirrels is highly unappealing, not just because I'm not into that species, but 3 of ANY species isn't ideal for me. The fact that I have multiples of gorillas and chickens adds to that. Also too many birds for my liking. Admiral is GREAT though, I've always wanted him! And the villager line-up is more colorful than I usually end up with thanks to Claudia especially, so there's the upside. Overall wouldn't be satisfied though, since I like as much variety as possible. I'm fine with two of a species, but I wouldn't want too many pairs. Three of a species is just overkill.


----------



## Alyx (Apr 14, 2020)

Way too many snooty villagers, I'd be pulling out the amiibo cards for some variety.

I got: 
1) Monique - she's really cute. I love cat villagers.
2) Madam Rosa (? Animal Forest E+) - well, she's not a villager I can obtain anyway, but she's kinda cool looking. She has a name like an NPC.
3) Claudia - I don't like that shade of pink. 
4) Stella - I also don't care for that shade of pink, but I love her cute little shirt for New Horizons. I might like her.
5) Muffy - *frightened screaming* I'd rather have Tiffany, they both give off the same vibe
6) Hopkins - I've actually not heard of this villager! He's cute... that's a bright shade of blue, though.
7) Jacques - I actually like Jacques, but probably not enough to prefer him over other villagers. 
8) Frank - no
9) Klaus - he's a smug villager but he looks like a cranky villager. Why are you so mad, Klaus?
10) Olivia - again, love cat villagers! She's not one of my favorite cats, though.


----------



## Bon Bonne (Apr 14, 2020)

Carmen
Aziz
Champagne
Boomer
Bree
Tammi
Pierce
Sue E.
Chevre
Rhonda

3 snooty villagers is too many. 
Aziz and Champagne are cute... so is Boomer tbh. I actually have his amiibo card lol
Tammy and Sue E. are kinda scary
overall, not terrible, but most of them are kinda ehhhhh


----------



## rhinoo (Apr 14, 2020)

(I randomised to get villagers who I know and not the old ones. I don't have an opinion on them.)

Eloise (she's kinda meh but not the worst elephant)
Flurry (cute hamster.)
Doc (I actually really like doc.)
Claudia (gtfo)
Judy (s t o n k s)
Bangle (cool.)
Rosie (cool!)
Del (meh)
Rod (die)
Erik (cool)

I got a good random island.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 14, 2020)

The spongebob squarepants themes is all I could think of when I read the thread title.


Sally
Henry
Del
Cole
Tex
Maggie
Biskit
Carrie
Stella
Agent S
Not bad till Agent S pops up (not a big fan of her or any of the other agents).


----------



## Katarzyna (Apr 14, 2020)

1. Sly - hard pass
2. Poncho - Currently a resident and my FAVORITE jock!!!! I love that lil bear ;w;
3. Benedict - no.
4. Coco - I love her design and I think she would grow on me!
5. Simon - No. Absolutely not. I hate monkeys and gorillas nO
6. Lyman - SO CUTE I love him
7. Chief - my favorite cranky!!! Hoping to find him soon for NH
8. Fang - my second fave cranky! I love his design ;w;
9. Julian - One of my original NL villagers. I love him :'3c
10. Freya - I love all woofs so yes welcome queen

Even with 3 woofs and Julian, I would reset bc of the monkey.


----------



## Typhloquill (Apr 14, 2020)

I got...

1. Gladys
2. Pate
3. Cally
4. Beardo
5. Diana
6. Simon
7. Clara
8. Boyd
9. Nobuo
10. Sue

Eh, it's fine. I wouldn't be upset with it, especially with Diana. Decided to include the old villagers that didn't return in my list because why not


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 14, 2020)

1. Tarou
2. Nibbles
3. Deena
4. Lucha
5. Cranston
6. Joe
7. Jay
8. Poko
9. Bunnie
10. Meow

Idk if I did it right seeing as I got quite a few villagers that aren't in NH, but Tarou looks cool, wish he was in NH. Bunnie's in there and she's my favorite peppy so that's nice


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 14, 2020)

...what have you done
my first one was TRUFFLES
*TRUFFLES*

2. *Weber* I wouldn't mind him he's cute
3. *Cheri* haha she already lives in my town
4. *Scoot* he can scoot his way off my island if you know what I mean
5. *Patty* oh god why me
6. *Al* ??? Really??? Can I have one good one??? Is that so much to ask for??? EW
7. *Kitt* alright we're getting better I wouldn't mind her
8. *Drake* okay what is up with the ducks
9. (gets Cheri again) (then gets joe who's e+)* Rizzo *not the worst? I guess?
10. *Gwen* alright this is the best it's gonna get

You made me create an island that was sent from the uNDERGROUND


----------



## Zanreo (Apr 14, 2020)

1. Ozzie
2. Caroline
3. Goose
4. Viche (even if she's not in the game)
5. Pecan
6. Beau
7. Astrid
8. Cobb
9. Rory
10. Hazel

This is... mostly ok villager-wise (none of them are among my absolute faves but I don't particularily dislike any of them either), though 3 jocks are too many, and 4 squirrels? I like squirrels but I'd prefer a bit more species variety.


----------



## Wolfgirl786 (Apr 14, 2020)

1. Rooney (actually had him on my island recently)
2. Colton
3. Teddy
4. Walt
5. Gonzo
6. Ursala 
7. Mac
8. Bones
9. Jacques
10. Shari

not a fan lol


----------



## Marte (Apr 14, 2020)

1. Francine
2. Weber
3. Apple
4. Alice
5. Flo
6. Audie
7. Poppy
8. Pekoe
9. Bea
19. Medli

Pretty happy. Bea and Weber is adorable, never seen them before either. I would haunt Flo to death tho… not a fan of animals with very punk-like designs.


----------



## capnport (Apr 14, 2020)

1. Eloise (I love her! I headcanon that she's Axel's younger sister because they share the same amount of siblings and I think it'd be cute)
2. Fruity (He's not actually in any game except e+ but I got him as a random villager on villagerdb? He looks boring and I don't think he fits his personality at all.)
3. Tucker (Another elephant? I like his tusks, though)
4. Derwin (God, he looks like a nerd. Also why do I keep getting species duplicates?)
5. Boone (He actually looks kinda cool, but I'm not that much of a fan)
6. Pekoe (Love her)
7. Greta (Greta and Limberg are the worst mice. I love mice but... why Greta... I hate her little lipstick mouth and I hate her squinty eyes.)
8. Olaf (Holy **** this dude is cool. I love greaser boys, and he kinda fits that aesthetic. I love his eyelashes.)
9. Peewee (His picture quote is creepy, he's weird looking, and whenever I read his name I can only think of Peewit from Johan and Peewit. Don't like him.)
10. Victoria (I don't have much of an opinion on her, but I like her name)

I'd keep them, I wish I had more variety in personalities, though. Eloise and Olaf make it worth it.


----------



## Dormire (Apr 14, 2020)

Sheldon
Roald
Joe (animal forest e+)
Daisy
Bliss (animal forest e+)
Pironkon (animal forest e+)
Maple
Huck
Rodney
Bettina
I'd probably use my Amiibos to boot out 90% of them ngl. Maple can stay tho.


----------



## Bk1234 (Apr 14, 2020)

1. Hambo
2. Curlos
3. Gabi
4. Audie *(YAY!)*
5. Flossie
6. Cube
7. Bunnie *(YAY!)*
8. Rory
9. Sydney
10. Peaches

*I'm not sure if I should have counted the villagers not in New Horizons, if I wasn't supposed to, replace Hambo and Flossie with Jacques and Anchovy. *


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 14, 2020)

Biff
Rooney
Velma
Emerald
Sly
Kiki
Pietro
Charlise
Oxford
Gen

The only one I don’t really care for is Pietro, but I could maybe learn to like him. Maybe.

I just wish I had some more personality variation haha.


----------



## idklol58258 (Apr 14, 2020)

Amelia
Bonbon
Candi
Olive
Hopkins
Poppy
Admiral
Static
Koharu (???)
Julian


----------



## Vonny (Apr 14, 2020)

1. Mint 
2. Gwen
3. Drake
4. Flossie
5. Goose 
6. Diva
7. Blanche 
8. Rolf
9. Chèvre
10. Clyde

I had Rolf in Wild World but the rest would be new. I’d kick Diva out ASAP though...


----------



## ayeeprill (Apr 14, 2020)

1. Curt - He's OK.
2. Charlise - no thank you.
3. Willow - she's cute.
4. Maple -she's adorable!
5. Broccolo - a cutie!
6. Reneigh - she's cool.
7. Monty - ehhhh......
8. Mallary- she's cute
9. Hamphrey - a third cranky?? better than monty i guess
10. Rocco - FOUR crankies? lol

Not terrible, although WAY too many cranky villagers. Charlise is the only one I really can't stand.


----------



## kyrynbunni (Apr 14, 2020)

1. Pashmina
2. Mint
3. Gabi
4. Louie
5. Angus
6. Jambette
7. Pigleg
8. Eugene
9. Kid Cat
10. Tammy

I didn't know Pigleg was a thing??? I love him, why isn't he in the new games ;w;


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Apr 14, 2020)

Buck
Merengue
Zucker
Dizzy
Mitzi
Kody
Hornsby
Pippy
Pecan
Knox

Not a terrible lineup but only one of my personal favorite visitors is there, Pecan. Merengue, Zucker, Dizzy, and Mitzi are pretty cool. The rest are very meh.


----------



## Violit (Apr 14, 2020)

I got:

1.) Octavian
2.) Curt
3.) Flip
4.) Pancetti
5.) Rodeo
6.) Annalise
7.) Bones
8.) Sly
9.) Stella
10.) Drift

Not terrible but not good either. Too many cranky for my liking but it's nice to see Rodeo again! I had him in New Leaf and he was always a sweetie. Stella looks like a sweetheart too!


----------



## Pearls (Apr 14, 2020)

June 
Mott 
Ankha 
Apollo
Eloise 
Mathilda 
phoebe 
Tybalt
Flora
Coco

I’d be really happy with most of these!


----------



## popstar (Apr 14, 2020)

*1. Cupcake (e+)* she's not too bad, she has those sleepy eyes and i love the colour pink as well as bears
*2. Bruce* cute! i love most of the deers
*3. Kidd *he is also pretty cute
*4. Barold *noooo! my nightmare villager 
*5. Midge *the best bird besides twiggy! she is very sweet
*6. Katt* i would not be happy to share an island with katt
*7. Vladimir* yay! i like vladimir a lot, i think he looks funny and cute 
*8. Tex* i don't dislike him
*9. Sparro *his eyes scare me
*10. Teddy *i like teddy! he's very cute

overall, after seeing this.. i'm grateful for generally how easy it is to get the villagers you do want in your town..    barold and katt stay away from me!


----------



## skogkyst (Apr 14, 2020)

1. Rory
2. Spike
3. Peck
4. Sprocket
5. Rosie
6. Bam
7. Beau
8. Audie
9. Tammi
10. Buzz

I'm actually quite satisfied with this group of villager. I'll admit though - I skipped over the villagers that aren't in New Horizons when making my list!


----------



## senbeiiscool (Apr 14, 2020)

I did 8 twice since I got Wolf Link but...

1 Champ
2 Bam
3 Cobb
4 Boomer
5 Canberra
6 Peck
7 Kitty
8 Wolf Link
8 Filbert
9 Annalisa
10 Olaf

Would reset this town so fast. 4 jocks and most of the designs of these characters make me want to cry


----------



## kirbbys (Apr 14, 2020)

Bob
Rocket
Vic
Koharu
Pashmina
Sue E
Walker
Katt
Kevin
Twirp

.....Vic, Pashmina, Walker, and Kevin can stay. Everyone else, out!


----------



## Romaki (Apr 14, 2020)

1. Peewee
2. Charlise 
3. Mallary
4. Pancetti
5. Jane
6. Knox
7. Sterling
8. Jacques
9. Lopez
10. Chadder

Wow, I don't like any of them. But Jacques and Lopez would probably be kicked out last.


----------



## Dizzardy (Apr 14, 2020)

1. Peewee
2. Miranda
3. Deli
4. Gaston
5. Jane
6. Julia
7. Moose
8. Ketchup (yes!)
9. Kidd
10. Cesar

Jane is basically the old version of Violet....who actually moved into my actual NH town yesterday. She's the first villager I'm not really happy with. Also I'm really not keen about having three Gorillas in my town. (and four primates counting Deli as well)

Overall I don't think I'd happy with this town EXCEPT Ketchup! I really would love to have Ketchup in my town! So I'll keep Ketchup and get rid of the rest.


----------



## Sheando (Apr 14, 2020)

1. Chelsea
2. Plucky
3. Spork
4. Derwin
5. Del
6. Robin
7. Moose
8. Marina
9. Poncho
10. Bones

This is an okay lineup! I know Chelsea is popular but I strongly dislike the crossover villagers; they look super out of place to me. Moose is one of the few mice I don’t like. Spork and Derwin are eh. But I ADORE Bones, and Robin, Plucky, Del, Marina, and Poncho would be fun villagers even if I didn’t keep them forever.


----------



## Mairen (Apr 14, 2020)

oh this seems fun!

1. Rizzo
2. Joe
3. Butch
4. Lulu
5. Portia
6. Chadder
7. Greta
8. Shari
9. Marty
10. Amelia

phew... I.. can't say I'm fond of any of those, ahahaha, but maybe there's someone out there who would be happy with these guys!


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 14, 2020)

1. Kit
2. Fang
3. Aisle
4. Joey
5. Dotty
6. Rodeo
7. Pashmina
8. Annalisa
9. Coco
10. Henry

What the heck, two of these are from e+. I'd say it's the same feeling for the villagers I have so far. Pretty meh for me except I have Gayle and I'm really warming up to her.


----------



## Whatarecats (Apr 14, 2020)

Maelle
Genji
Marshal
Alice
Olive
Del
Petunia
Cyrano
Bitty
Gigi

Gahahaha I dont know how I managed to end up with Genji and Marshal right next to eachother, I feel like i'm wasting my luck here! 
I've had a lot of these villagers in new leaf too! I'd be very happy with this lineup


----------



## Edge (Apr 14, 2020)

1. Iggy
2. Ellie
3. Miranda
4. Audie
5. Pekoe
6. Merengue
7. Lopez
8. Puck
9. Baabara
10. Wade
So many penguins. I would probably move them out when they asked, but I might keep Wade because he shares a name with my brother. Lol. I would love to have Audie, Ellie, and Merengue. I feel like Peoke and Lopez would grown on me.


----------



## Trundle (Apr 14, 2020)

1. Peggy
2. Drake
3. Jacques
4. Papi (I have him!!!)
5. Tabby
6. Agent S
7. Rasher
8. Judy
9. Mallary
10. Elmer

Honestly the only two off that list that I like are Papi and Elmer (who are both lazy horse villagers). Not a big fan of the rest of them.


----------



## Mokkipo (Apr 14, 2020)

1. Huck (um no please)
2. Naomi (nope)
3. Avery (he looks really cool! sure!)
4. Julia (cute why not)
5. Merry (not my favorite cat but I'll take her!)
6. Eloise (hmmm I guess!)
7. Rhoda (naw)
8. Whitney (I'd love any of the wolves so YES!)
9. Patricia (maybe)
10. Goldie (cute doggo, yes!)

Okay so I would be happy with about half of these, so I guess I would be okay? I would be tempted to restart but might consider not.


----------



## snomy (Nov 18, 2022)

Minimasher said:


> Using the website https://villagerdb.com/, generate 10 villagers and tell us who they are and how you would feel if they were the villagers on your island.
> Try not to cheat by generating them until you get your favourite!
> To get to the villager generator click the word Villagers in the top left corner and then click visit a random villager.
> So who lives in your island?
> ...


1. Fauna: I like Fauna a lot and would be happy.
2. Mira: I decently like Mira but wouldn't be so happy.
3. Scoot: One of my favorite villagers, would love to have them on my island.
4. Tangy: Another one of my favorites.
5. Alli: Decently liked by me.
6. Spike: I like Spike a lot.
7. Sally: Never heard of them but I like them decently.
8. Octavian: I like Octavian a lot and would be happy.
9. Tammi: I don't like Tammi much but I wouldn't be mad.
10. Bea: I decently like Bea.
Overall a solid 10 villagers.


----------



## Licorice (Nov 18, 2022)

I got:

1. Tom - ew no thanks
2. Flash - yay! He’s so cute!
3. Rory - seems cool
4. Hopper - I have always liked hopper
5. Ava - chickens are 10/10
6. Sydney - I’m neutral
7. Poko - No opinion really
8. Puddles - Meh, the only frog I don’t care about.
9. Ozzie - cutie!!!
10. T-Bone - never had but pretty cute


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 18, 2022)

Peck
Erik
Drift
Truffles
Analogue
Vladimir
Lulu
Bam
Astrid 
Sprocket 

No dogs? Okay.


----------



## azurill (Nov 18, 2022)

Tiansheng 
Ursala 
Snooty 
Cranston 
Annalise 
Goldie 
Bones 
Butch 
Lobo 
Claude 


I have had Goldie , Bones , Butch and Lobo. They are are great villagers. Have not had the others but would love to get to know them.


----------



## xara (Nov 18, 2022)

*1.* broccolo
*2.* rowan 
*3.* bones 
*4.* cesar 
*5.* pashmina
*6.* maple
*7.* fang 
*8.* anchovy 
*9.* whitney (i have her on my real island as well ) 
*10.* sandy 

meh, not too bad of a lineup, but not one i’d want for real. sandy, anchovy and rowan aren’t my cups of tea, and i don’t like the gorillas. love bones, pashmina, maple, fang and whitney, though.


----------



## horan (Nov 18, 2022)

1. Bea

2. Raddle

3. Murphy 

4. Maelle

5. Tia

6. Mallary

7. Hopper

8. Marcie

9. Étoile

10. Eloise


The kangaroos weird me out so Marcie would be GONE.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Nov 18, 2022)

Let's see what this RNG gives me:
1: Roswell
Sweet the alligators are one of my favorite species, I'm so happy they changed Roswell to a Smug and not intolerable Lazy villager
more importantly I'm obsessed with Roswell's UFO/Alien/Conspiracy theory design
2: Chief
Eh nothing wrong with him at all but never been a big fan of the wolves I'd let him stay but he wouldn't be a favorite resident
3: Petri
One of my favorite villagers she was already highly likely to be a candidate for a permanent resident on my island
4: Biff
I have no clue about him but I love the jock personally and I liked having Bitty 
5: Wendy
Yessss I love ALL the sheep villagers, would greatly enjoy having her
6: Jacob(also known as "Jakey" depending on region) 
Lazy villager? Automatic move-out. No Lazys on my island ever again
7: Mott
Again I have no clue about him but he's a Jock and I love the Jock personality so he shouldn't be a problem
8: Bree
I don't know... I don't really like the Snooty personality that much maybe she won't be too bad?
9: Static
Love my rock star squirrel he's already on my island and he's permanent as far as I know
10: Kitt
Uhhh idk the female kangaroos joeys are cute in the way they mimic their mother and creepy in the way they are literally a copy paste baby of the mother


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Nov 18, 2022)

Murphy
Barold
Kiki
Graham
Drago
Maelle
Yodel (AFe+)
Bunnie
Raymond
Kid Cat
Half of these villagers are kinda meh for me, but I'm super stoked about the other half - Murphy, Kiki, Bunnie, Raymond, and Kid Cat!


----------



## Newbiemayor (Nov 18, 2022)

1. Limberg
2. Avery
3. Sylvana
4. Hamphrey
5. Raymond
6. Hank
7. Celia
8. Bubbles
8. Frank
10. Rory
No Rasher? Terrible. Uninhabitable.
Fr tho I don't really like this pull at all. Glad that I get to choose in my real island because sylvana and Raymond are the only ones I'm sorta ok with.


----------



## DarkSlayer1331 (Nov 19, 2022)

1. Elmer
2. Goldie
3. Ellie
4. Deli
5. Fauna
6. Knox
7. Monty
8. Pecan
9. Gloria
10. Rex

This would be absolutely horrible. I can't stand monkeys, and this gives me two of them. No, I would definitely NOT be happy with this roster at all. The only ones that really make me smile on this list are Fauna and Rex. Goldie and Ellie aren't bad, but that's too many normal villagers, and I actually have Fauna right now, and she's just the sweetest. Rex was actually my first lazy villager in this game and I liked him.


----------



## FrostyAlmonds (Nov 19, 2022)

Broffina
Violet
Tutu
Lucha
Timbra
Pippy
Graham
Vic
Vic again?????
Bea
Caroline

I will be resetting this island/town instantly lol! Tutu (who I had in either NL and she was precious) and Caroline are the only cute ones. u_u But GRAHAM! N O! He was my forced campsite villager and I hate him so much, this hamster needs to leave me alone. He is quite possibly my most disliked villager so him showing up just makes this lineup extra cursed.


----------



## Akeath (Nov 19, 2022)

I did generate till I got a villager of each personality, because I would never have more than 2 of the same personality on my island. Otherwise I kept with the random ones. I'm willing to try about 80% of the villager population, but I got a slightly higher ratio of ones I wouldn't like when I tried to the generator. 

*Winnie *Not my favorite Peppy, but I think I'd be okay with her. I do think her house is clever, being a horse racetrack. I like the idea that her claim to fame will be winning horse races, and thus her name. I also like that she has a star on her forehead, since forehead marks on horses are literally called "stars", and that also goes well with the Peppy. But when I've had her on my island before I've thought that she looks a little too human for my taste. 
*
Zoe *I would not be happy with Zoe on my island. She has these weird markings that suggest she's wearing a bodysuit, and it really bothers me. 
*
Bruce* He's another alright villager. I like his blue colors and his patterns, plus his horns are nice too. Not my favorite Cranky, but not bad. 
*
Paula *I actually love Paula, and think she's one of the cooler Sisterly villagers. Her design reminds me of Princess Zelda. 
*
Jitters* I know most people hate Jitters, but I think he's great! It's like he drank way too many energy drinks to go with working out and has exhausted himself, which goes great with the Jock dialogue. 
*
Monty *definitely my favorite of the two Cranky I got. He looks like an old man. I'd probably end up talking to Monty a lot more than Bruce. 
*
Weber *actually one of the few villagers that I've never or plan to try. For that alone I'd be interested in giving him a shot.
*
Pudge* I have a love/hate relationship with Pudge. Sometimes I think he's so ugly it's cute, and other times I think he's just ugly. My opinion changes day to day with him. 
*
Huck *Even though he's based on an African Dwarf Frog and I have 5 pet African Dwarf Frogs, I'm not a fan of Huck. I just don't like his design, and don't think he fits the Smug personality at all. I'd be trying to replace him at a mystery island asap.
*
Annalise *I'd be happy to have Annalise. I think she works well with the tropical island setup due to her flower headpiece and her tropical theme to her house. Her coloring and eyes also remind me of the horse I learned to ride on, so she's got nostalgia value for me.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Nov 20, 2022)

Felicity
Norma
Rooney
Roald 
Mira 
Monique
Tiansheng
Rod
Ike 
Ed

Not the worst I suppose, but there are some villagers would I would definitely be unhappy with. The ratio is not quite what I would like - I usually have a majority female villager population. And I would miss having a lazy, which is probably my favorite male personality.

*Felicity* is okay. She’s not my favorite peppy cat, or even in my top 3 (I think that would be tabby, then Merry, then Tangy) but she’s cute and I like peppies.

*Norma* I am also okay with. She’s not a particular favorite of mine but I don’t dislike her and the normals are all so stinking sweet that I’d probably grow fond of her

*Rooney* would not be great, I’m not a fan of  most of the kangaroos, and they are not among the cranky villagers who appeal to me. Since the cranky personality is already a hard sell at best for me, he would be hard to deal with and hopefully out the door fairly quick.

*Roald* he’s cute I’d probably love him. There’s too many jock’s on the list for my sanity, but he’s pretty loveable.

*Mira* would be the worst on the list for me. I despise her. I hate all the superhero villagers and I feel like she is a waste of a sisterly rabbit. She would be the one I would most want gone.

*Monique* - though I would have thought I would dislike her immensely, I had her in my campsite and she really wasn’t bad. Not a favorite but meh, not too upset. I could see her growing on me.

*Tiansheng* is probably cool. I really like many of the monkeys. On the other hand, I really love Flip, and my allegiance is with him so tiansheng is not my first choice even among jock monkeys. but his design is cool and other than the too many jock factor i would probably like him.

*Rod* is the third jock I ended up with, he’s also pretty cute and I like him a lot. The jocks are very sweet and such good friends. The muscle talk would rot my brain.

*Ike* almost makes everyone else worth it. I adore Ike, he is one of my favorite crankies, maybe one of my favorite villagers. 

*Ed* I would also be really happy with. I think his design is really funny and he’s cute looking. I don’t like that many of the smug villager designs so he is fairly high on my list.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Nov 20, 2022)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> 1. Tarou
> 2. Nibbles
> 3. Deena
> 4. Lucha
> ...


2 years later, let's start a new island!

1. Willow............ She's cute!
2. Big Top.......... God no
3. Norma........... Oh i love her
4. Cleo............... Omg 3 cute villagers so far!
5. Croque........... A favorite of mine!! <3 
6. Naomi............. It seems my luck has run out
7. Ed................... Ugh
8. Renee............. I always forget she exists; but I could get used to her
9. Goldie............. Kinda basic but I will take it
10. Chops........... Yuck

Well there you have it... See you in another 2 years!


----------



## Seastar (Nov 20, 2022)

This sounds fun!
1. Ione (Ooh cute!)
2. Champ (That's really cool but he's not even in acnh lol)
3. Merry (Ooh yes, I'd love her!)
4. Sheldon (He's okay, I guess.)
5. Frobert (I'm not sure how I feel about this.)
6. Analogue (I've never seen this penguin in my life because he's not in acnh!)
7. Hazel (Oh, sure! I've grown a bit attached to her.)
8. Teddy (He's... Okay.)
9. Petri (Oh yes, I'd like her.)
10. Rex (I have no opinion.)

Extra tries because two of my villagers aren't in the game:
11. Elise (Uh.. she exists.)
12. Hank (Who isn't in the game either, so I tried one more time and got Shep, who is pretty okay.)


----------



## Sheando (Nov 20, 2022)

1. Judy (I really don’t like her, she’s too removed from a real animal and her eyes unsettle me)
2. Renee (a good friend! She lived in Anthology for a while)
3. Peanut (had her about 15 years ago in WW and liked her)
4. Claude (he’s fine)
5. Alli (I like the alligators but I wish she didn’t have lipstick)
6. Buzz ( I’m not big on eagles)
7. Vic (I like him okay. Not my favorite bull, a bit too human)
8. Deena (cute, not super interesting)
9. Snake (I love him! He was a permanent resident of my new leaf town)
10. Mitzi (I like her!)

Not my favorite lineup, to be honest. I generated a few more and got Timbra, Tad, and Maddie, all of whom would be welcome to replace most villagers on this list!


----------



## HappyTails (Nov 20, 2022)

Oh how fun. I'm game


Flora (Okay I guess)
Zucker (Meh)
Mac (I like him)
Bam (He's okay)
Daisy (I like her)
Anchovy (yeah, no)
Boomer (meh)
Curlos (oh HECK no!)
Julian (meh)
Avery (okay villager)
Overall not impressed with this lineup. -_-


----------



## Rosch (Nov 20, 2022)

Pompom
Sally
Beau
Sylvana
Claude
Rocket
Molly
Broccolo
Alli
Analogue

Well... can't really say I'm too happy about this. But it is what it is. I have Beau and Molly though which is great. I never had the rest of them before EVER, so I guess it's okay, I guess? Haha. *sigh*


----------



## Faux (Nov 20, 2022)

1. Truffles [ Peppy ] - Not my favorite, but not bad.
2. Sparro [ Jock ] - Mmmmm, nah.
3. Lyman [ Jock ] - Definitely do not want two Jocks on my island, however I absolutely love Lyman.
4. Admiral [ Cranky ] - Ehh ...
5. Anabell [ Peppy ] - Very cute.
6. Hippeux [ Smug ] - Nope!
7. Tabby [ Peppy ] - Ugh a thiiiird peppy ... she's okay, but wouldn't want her.
8. Quillson [ Smug ] - I'm actually kind of open to him.  Also, why do I have so many green and yellow villagers, lol.
9. Bettina [ Normal ] - Don't like her much.
10. Tammy [ Uchi ] - I loooove Tammy, she's one of my favorite Uchis.

3 was originally Chuck, but since he's not in NH, I rerolled.
10 was originally Otis, but rerolled for above reason.

More I don't want than do want, but eh, it is what it is.


----------



## blizz10 (Nov 21, 2022)

1. Cleo - she's alright
2. Mac - looks angry
3. Savannah - would take her
4. Flossie - (don't think she exists anymore?)
5. Freckles - no thanks
6. Broccolo - yesss love him
7. Pate - looks cute, yet scared
8. Bones - sure
9. Phoebe - like her
10. Gladys - not another ostrich 
11. Eunice - she's fine 

I did 11 since I don't think Flossie was in older games but isn't still a villager?


----------



## Corrie (Nov 22, 2022)

This is a fun idea!

1: Papi
2: Goose
3: Apple
4: Pudge
5: Rooney
6: Rodney
7: Koharu
8: Flash
9: Tiansheng
10: Clyde

Well, it started off okay and then fell off the map lol. I only really like Papi and Apple. Goose and Rodney are horrifying and I'd kick them off into the shark-fested waters immediately. I actually forgot about Papi. I'm not crazy about horse villagers but they're cute. Apple is precious as always. Considered adding them to my island but was unsure.


----------



## deana (Nov 22, 2022)

Here's my random island:

1. Ellie (Normal)
2. Twiggy (Peppy)
3. Stitches (Lazy)
4. Hans (Smug)
5. Butch (Cranky)
6. Nibbles (Peppy)
7. Marty (Lazy)
8. Groucho (Cranky)
9. Buck (Jock)
10. Olivia (Snooty) 

Overall not a bad villager lineup honestly. Ellie, Hans, and Groucho are probably my 3 favourites from this bunch but there isn't anyone I really dislike. My only issues are I would want a sisterly villager to have all the personality types and I wouldn't want an island with two bear cubs (especially 2 lazy ones).


----------



## cozycoaster_ (Nov 22, 2022)

1. Cranston (Lazy) - Eh.
2. Pecan (Snooty) - She’s cute, I guess. not my favorite.
3. Goldie (Normal) - She’s one of my dreamies so I was very excited to see her here. 
4. Phoebe (Sisterly / Uchi) - She’s cool, I guess. Not great, not terrible.
5. Ione (Normal) - Would be a dreamie if I went for a different island theme.
6. Peanut (Peppy) - Okay. She’s cute. Not a favorite, though.
7. Murphy (Cranky) - Okay. No opinion.
8. Tex (Smug) - Interesting…
9. Shep (Smug) - No opinion.
10. Nibbles (Peppy) - Oh.

The personalities are not as spread out as I would have liked, but overall, I wouldn’t mind having these residents on my island. I could live without Nibbles, Shep, or Cranston but overall, I think I have a good generated island.


----------



## Elodie (Nov 25, 2022)

Stitches
Belle
Diva
Chico
Carmen
Penelope
Holden
Rilla
Flo
Willow

A lot of ladies and mice in this group! I'd definitely want some more dudes in the mix. There's also a surprising amount of DnM e+ and GC exclusive friends here. Hmm...


----------



## zissou (Nov 26, 2022)

*1. Admiral. *Grumpy green old man-bird. Who is also a sailor? I've never seen him before and I'm obsessed with him. I would spend all of my time trying and failing to earn his respect, and I'm sure that six years down the line he'd turn to me over a fading sunset at the dock and tell me that he's somewhat fond of me and I'd think about it every day for the rest of my life.

*2. Filbert. *Oh, Filbert. He definitely lived in my old WW town. He's a Gemini, who would have thought?

*3. Lulu.* She's a PG-only villager and she's frickin adorable. Join me in high-res, girlie.

*4. Buzz.* The eagle villagers scare me, and he's a Sagittarius like my ex. I think I'd start off with a strong distaste for him that would eventually fade to fondness immediately preceding him getting picked up by a minor-league soccer team and moving away.

*5. Norma.* She's like the unfamous girl-next-door version of Merengue, and she's kind of adorable. She definitely picks flowers and loves milk (wait, she's a cow. um... ignore those implications) and likes to take long wandering walks and only wants company sometimes. Big dreams. Cutie.

*6. Dom. *Dom is cute but there are cuter sheep villagers. He's a Pisces -- of course. Gives off cries-a-lot-and-is-an-only-child energy. Fun to hang out with only when he's in a good mood.

*7. Tank. *You're too big, sir. I like your pink ears though. And his favorite song is K.K. Lament? Who hurt you?

*8. Ozzie. *Looks highly suspicious, like he's got a nasty little secret, and for that reason I not only want, but need, to be his friend. Looks like he'd absolutely ruin your entire life with a smile if you crossed him. Huge nose. I relate.

*9. Mint. *I love her design and her lil upside-down lashes. Gives me "best friend at my part time job at the ice cream parlor that I'm only at for three months, we're best friends and know each other's foulest secrets but immediately lose contact once we stop being coworkers". I'd think about her every day for the rest of my life, though.

*10. Hank.* Jock chickens are a special breed. He never made it out of PG, either. "Buhk buhk"? Terrifying, I love you.

-

This town would be chaotic and I'd honestly love to live there. (We need more girlies, though.) I'm not too fussed about my villagers in general, and love meeting new villagers rather than cultivating a "dreamie list", so I'd be happy with this mix!


----------



## floatingzoo (Nov 27, 2022)

1. Megumi (apparently left after Animal Forest e+. Cute!)
2. Carmen (no thank you)
3. Felyne (didn't know he existed!)
4. Peaches (NO THANK YOU)
5. Spork (hm. mixed feelings. he's not horrible!)
6. Drake (his picture quote is "quack")
7. Naomi (she's a definite enter-the-tent-and-quickly-exit-the-tent type of campsite villager.)
8. Apollo (he's kind of cool! I've never had any permanent bird villagers.)
9. Keaton (oh my goodness, another bird. Is his name in reference to Buster Keaton?)
10. Cyrano (last but not least... an anteater.)

Overall, there are some really interesting villagers in here that I don't think I would have ever considered moving to my island! Most of which shall never move onto my island  but it was still fun!


----------



## Imbri (Nov 27, 2022)

1. Chadder (nope, move on please)
2. Sheldon (eh, we'll put him on probation and see how it goes)
3. Mallary (oh no. not a fan of ducks, and very few snooty villagers)
4. Barold (nope, nope, nope!)
5. Maelle (see Mallary)
6. Koharu (kangas are okay, so if she isn't too 'woohoo', she can stay)
7. Biskit (right now, he's at the top of the list to stay)
8. Tipper (fine, if I have to take a snooty, better her than the ducks)
9. Renée (nah, pass)
10. Henry (a smug, but he's cute. he can stay)

Guess this is why I have curated my island, but there are a couple I would have considered if they originally came when I was getting started. It was fun.


----------



## Moonlight. (Nov 27, 2022)

1. Axel - that grin is... something else
2. Norma - cute shade of pink, that's about all i have to say about her lol
3. Kitty - worst cat villager but still a cat so she's good
4. Savannah - cute
5. Bree - second best mouse (right after petri) so she's good
6. Roscoe - he's cool, i have no qualms with this
7. Felicity - best peppy cat and i'll stand by that, i wish she got even half the love that rosie and tangy get
8. Lobo - love him, such a pretty shade of purple too
9. Carrie - not a fan of kangaroo villagers beyond a few exceptions and she ain't one of them
10. Bubbles - not a fan of hippo villagers at all

i don't absolutely hate this setup, a few i really like and a few i don't care for at all haha.


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Nov 27, 2022)

This is a really fun idea! Mine are:

1. Mitzi - She's cute! I like the cats so we're off to a good start. For whatever reason I always thought she was a Peppy instead of a Normal though.
2. Tangy - Back to back cats, and she is just amazing, RNG is on my side so far!
3. Graham - OH NO NO NO NO NO. Not him. He was my forced campsite villager for my first NH island and wouldn't leave! 
4. Bitty - Eh, she's alright. I like the pink but the eye shadow and hair is really off putting
5. Sly - I had no idea he existed tbh. Looks cool, not a big fan of the orange with the camo but we could make this work
6. Gala - Ooh, she's cute. Gives off 50s vibes for whatever reason. Also had no idea she existed until now
7. Hamlet - THANK YOU!!! He was one of my NH starters and I love him. He's awesome!
8. Admiral - Grumpy old man bird, okay. Not much to say about him 
9. Rudy - Cat #3 and he's adorable! We're back to nice RNG hmm okay
10. Gaston - So much NL nostalgia with this one! 

Overall it's a pretty solid island. Graham would be kicked out asap, and I'm still not sure how I feel about Bitty, but hey, I'm not really complaining here.


----------



## Merielle (Nov 27, 2022)

This sounds like fun! ^^ Here's my villagers!

1. Admiral - He seems cool!  I tend to like the cranky villagers, so I feel like he'd probably fit in just fine.
2. Pekoe - This little cutie!  I haven't had her in either of my games, but I quite like her.
3. Sterling - I had him in New Leaf, and he's one of my favorite villagers!!  A definite keeper for sure.
4. Elmer - I don't really have any strong feelings about him, but he seems alright.
5. Elvis - Another cranky, and I love his aesthetic!  I think it's neat that I got both him and Sterling—they definitely match thematically.
6. Huggy - I feel like I'd have to get to know her to form a stronger opinion.  Right now I can't decide if she's cute or slightly scary.
7. Lobo - And a third cranky!  He's not a favorite, but I like Lobo.
8. Canberra - She's kind of intense-looking, but I think we'd get along.  She strikes me as the type who could be a little abrasive, but has a heart of gold.
9. Drago - Not my favorite lazy villager, but I'd be sorely tempted to keep him just to have a king, a knight, and a dragon on the same island.
10. Bessie - I like her!  She looks tired, but I get the feeling that she's probably very friendly and easy to talk to.

My biggest issue is that we're missing a few personality types here, but I don't think it's a bad lineup at all!  Not a lot of villagers I'd consider _strong_ favorites, but also not a lot that I really dislike either.  I like the Sterling-Elvis-Drago trio, and Canberra and Huggy seem like they'd be cute to have together too.  I think I'd probably let a few of them leave to make room for the missing personalities, but there's no one I'd be in a real hurry to get rid of.


----------



## maria110 (Dec 1, 2022)

Kyle, Reneigh, Nan, Kody, Ganon (I don't know who this is), Tarou (who?), O'Hare, Nate, Diva, Del.

Hmm. Kyle, Reneigh, and Nan are favorites but I'd probably let the others move away.


----------



## kyle on saturn (Dec 1, 2022)

1. Rosie - she is cute! a classic villager i wouldnt mind having
2. Moose - definitely wouldnt like, he is probably one of my least favorite mice
3. Tangy - i love her! im already debating getting her on my main island so she would be nice to have
4. Cranston - i like the ostriches, he could definitely hang for awhile
5. Faith - im really glad she came back in NH, shes adorable
6. Stu - not a bad villager, but i do like the blue ones so hes alright
7. Axel - little cutie, i love his grin, we would be friends
8. Boone - uhh, idk how to feel about him, im sure he and moose can be friends
9. Azalea - i love her aesthetic, she fits the vibe i want to go for
10. Anicotti - shes interesting, but i think i like her, never had her before

this island seems pretty nice, maybe make a few changes (jock villagers) but i could live with it! the vibe seems very natural with nature themed villagers, and also quite a few cool toned ones. although there seems to be quite a few lazy and peppy villagers with no smug/sisterly/grumpy ones.


----------



## Shyniesquad (Yesterday at 9:32 AM)

This is in Alphabetical Order and some characters aren't from NH:
1: Audie
2: Ava
3:Cyd
4: Frobert
5: Ike
6: Nosegay
7: Reneé
8: Snake
9: Sunny
10: Sven


----------



## cainhurst (Yesterday at 10:25 AM)

Mine were -

1. Lucy (neutral on her ig)
2. Wolfgang (fine with me! I like his coloring)
3. Renee (well... it could be worse...? lmao)
4. Rizzo (...why is this happening to me)
5. Gaston (I am losing the will to live)
6. Toby (are we out of the woods now? is this a sign of good things to come?)
7. Baabara (I think she's cute actually! as long as you don't make her mad; her angry face is terrifying)
8. Fauna (I don't think I've ever had her, but she's cute)
9. Drift (neutral on the frogs)
10. Broffina (I'm just not into the chickens, man)

Welp. Not thrilled with the list, but it is what it is, lol. If I had to take any one of the ten to my current island, it would be between Toby and Fauna, I think.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Yesterday at 10:49 AM)

audie
sterling
boyd
julia
curt
barold
roscoe
bill
dizzy
snooty

honestly a pretty nice set overall

I also got shoukichi, but skipped over for not being a nh resident


----------



## The retro leafeon (Yesterday at 12:14 PM)

Quillson- no, just no 1/10
Felyne- i like this one, pretty sure its exclusive to an expensive amiibo though... 7/10
Freya- this one is good 8/10
Hamphrey- he is ok, probably would end up growing on me like ricky did 5/10
Megan- not a huge fan of this one 3/10
Twiggy- its eyes look like pac man and it is yellow, this bothers me for some reason 2/10
Dotty- simple, but good 6/10
Sterling- i like the knight theme- 7/10
Marcel- dude just looks unsettling 2/10
Hambo- pretty alright, i like the headband 6/10

Averaging out the numbers i give this island a 5/10 pretty average


----------



## tessa grace (Yesterday at 1:03 PM)

1. Chai - my favorite sanrio villager! 10/10
2. Filbert - keeping a nice blue theme, plus his personality is cool 8/10
3. Olaf - absolutely ugly i am going to cry and his personality is mid 3/10
4. Tank - keeping up with the blue, and one of the best of his personality! 8/10
5. Francine - THIS BLUE THEME YES, i always wanted francine 10/10
6. Gala - k she's not blue but she's still really cute so 7/10 
7. Belle - I wish she was still in the games her simple look is awesome! 9/10
8. Joe - who? he looks pretty swaggy ig 6/10
9. Cole - honestly a really endearing face and personality + blue eyes slay - 9/10
10. Rod - don't really like his looks but they're okay ig 5/10

Overall i'd give mine a 7.5 out of 10. They all go fairly nicely together for a very blue town! Gala would be the sharpay with all that pink and Olaf just would be annoying. Maybe he'd grow on me.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Yesterday at 6:25 PM)

Well this is what I got.....

1. Rodeo
2. Dora
3. Anchovy
4. Lily
5. Pierce
6. Scoot
7. Rolf
8. Gloria
9. Pinky
10. Hopkins

I mean they are okay but I dislike Pierce and Scoot becuase they are both Jock villagers and I am not a big fan of them. Gloria is.....just no. The only ones I am cool with are Rolf, Dora, Lily, and Hopkins they are pretty cool the rest are just meh. I would rate this a 4/10


----------



## Bexism (Yesterday at 6:39 PM)

Sunny  - cute frog?? 
Poko  - oh my god this bear is adorable??
Doc  - dork
Mira  - idk i don't like the vibes 
Raddle  - creepy but 10/10
Aisle  - grumpy bear, i relate
Broffina  - the name is an immediate no
Mott  - i don't like the lion villagers
Rhoda  - blue chicken??
Jeremiah  - wiggly mouth frog, i love him


----------

